# Piranha Jig



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright, I don't know about you guys but my Piranhas hate eating anything that doesn't move/lays on the ground, and if they do happen to try and eat it, they reek havoc and scatter it all over the tank, making it impossible to totally clean up. As a result, I'm usually stuck doing another water change a day later. To try and fix this, I began using a piece of string like someone suggested on this site. The problems I found with this, is that I was continuously purchasing new string, it was a pain in the ass to tie the food up, I have a fair amount of current it just blew around and frightened them. Well, needless to say I finally got sick of this, and decided to rig something up.

Purpose: I wanted something that would be quick and easy to setup, and not get blown all around my aquarium from my powerjet and filters.

I went to Wal-Mart and purchased; (#) = Quantity
- Fishing Line (1)
- Large Snap Swivel (3)
- Small Snap Swivel (1)
- Non-Lead Dipsey Bass Sinkers Environmentally Safe (1)
- Medium Sized Bobber (1)









The Steps Are Bellow:

Step 1:
Cut the fishing line according to the height of your aquarium, and then some, to compensate for error as well as knots.

Step 2: 
Grab your fishing line and tie the Small Snap Swivel to the end.








Step 3:
Unclick the Small Snap Swivel and lock in place your Environmentally Safe Non-Lead Dipsey Bass Sinker.








Step 4: 
Tie your 3 Large Snap Swivels to your preferance on the fishing line. (I chose to place mine slightly above my sinker, midway, and right near the surface.)








Step 5: 
Grab hold of your fishing line and place it sinker first into the water. You will notice that with all the weight of the Swivels, the fishing line will sink to the bottom of your aquarium. To prevent this, place your medium sized bobber at the end, and adjust it accordingly until there is no more slack.








Now, to prove that it works.

Here it is with food on the hook:








Here it is in my aquarium:








And after sitting in the tank for 20 seconds:








Needless to say, it worked perfectly. The sinker kept it locked in place, the swivels made it easy to place the food on, and the bobber kept the fishing line slack free.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i might just have to try that

good thinking


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> i might just have to try that
> 
> good thinking


haha, thanks.
Forgot to add, that it only cost me $4 canadian to make.
The most expensive part was the fishing line.
Before it really use to be a hassle to feed them, now its simple and I kind of enjoy it haha.


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

just tie some line to one of those black clips that hold paper together thats what i do.. way easier


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

miamibusta69 said:


> just tie some line to one of those black clips that hold paper together thats what i do.. way easier


You dont have a powerhead then, and you would still have the pain in the ass problem of tieing the other end down to something so it doesn't get pulled in. Simpler to make, but doesn't solve all the problems I wanted to get rid of. Also, it only took me about 10 minutes to make, was no big deal, and it will last me forever.

Also, what do you attach your food to?


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

i do have a power head.. i jst close the lid on it my fish are still small and cant pull it. i usuallt get small tilapi flillets and just clip it on . if it works do it lol.. just another way, i change clips often cuz they do tend to rust i wish i could find an all plastic one


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

good idea ive made a rig like this quite some time ago and its a great way to help train fish off of live feeders that swim around the tank. the current drifting the food mimics live food and they eat it. i used a stainless steel safety pin to clip my shrimp and also a couple sinkers on a fishing line, my lid is made of egg crate so i just drop the line down between the squares and i have the other end tied to a piece of coat hanger i made that sits on top of the egg crate so it cant be pulled in.

you took yours the extra mile thats forsure!!! good thinking man. i just bought the same swivelsnaps at walmart the other day


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice step by step. Very interesting, I might try that with the Terns one day.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow nice rigging there man. I might have to try that with my lil rhom. I am trying to get him off of live food and it isn't really working right now. Plus I already probably got all of those things in my tackle box. 
E


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Pike can bite through fishing line pretty easily, I bet the P's eventually do the same. Maybe try some heavier duty wire line often used for salt water trolling. 
Let us know how long it takes for the P's to bite through the line. Maybe even try using some leader wire.

Good idea though, may try it out if you dont run into any issues.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

> Pike can bite through fishing line pretty easily, I bet the P's eventually do the same. Maybe try some heavier duty wire line often used for salt water trolling.
> Let us know how long it takes for the P's to bite through the line. Maybe even try using some leader wire.
> 
> Good idea though, may try it out if you dont run into any issues.


Ya, so far so good. I don't think they'll bite through it. It is hard enough to see the fishing line when it's out of the water, I imagen it's almost impossible to see in it.



> the current drifting the food mimics live food and they eat it.


Ya, I actually noticed this as well the first time I put it in, the P's attacked the food right away (even considering it was new/shiny), which was kind of strange. Until I looked and saw the bobber going up and down as a result of the current, making the food jiggle.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nicely done kemper. im going to make a couple of these for when i pick up my new fish.

picking up scraps from the bottom of the tank gets to be a huge pain in the ass


----------

